# Recommend A Brewery I can Take The Missus To Melbourne



## husky (16/12/16)

I have a few breweries I like to frequent based purely on beers I like but the missus has suggested I take her to one to see why I like them so much!
Her requirements are purely based on food which is a problem as none of the ones I like do food.
Can some one recommend me a brewery preferably in Melb South East I can take her to that has descent food and a few hoppy beers?
Currently thinking:

Dainton - Never been there and they have pizzas, not sure the missus will be happy with pizza
Public Brewery - Looks like they have good food but no mention on the web of what beers they have on tap(do tey even do beer on tap or only in bottle?)
2 Brothers - Ok food but not many hoppy beers on tap currently
Red Hill - Basic food not sure the missus will like
Mornington - Not a fan of their beers but the missus would like their food.

Any other suggestions? I'm hoping to keep both of us happy! Imagine Beechworth brewery serving Kaiju beers would be my ideal!
Cheers,


----------



## Leyther (16/12/16)

Lots and lots

Bad Sheppard in Cheltenham does food and beer, small outdoor area if its a nice day, can get busy and a bit hipstery at times but nice.I reckon based on her criteria this would probably suit.

Moon Dog is funky in Richmond and has an interesting selection, not sure about food
Boatrocker in Mordialloc also has an interesting mix usually on, not sure on food here
Mountain Goat also in Richmond, a bit more commercial, great pub opposite it too, I think they do food


----------



## Leyther (16/12/16)

One from left field, take her to the Grape and Grain in Moorabbin, not a brewery Per Se but does have a small micro brewery in there and you cant beat it for an excellent selection of draught and bottled beer, also you can take food from anywhere into there or order for delivery in there. If you check out their website they usually have a list of whats on tap, usually always some nice IPA, IIPA and occasionally IIIPA.

Mark and the staff are very knowledgeable and friendly chaps, Tuesday nights they run a quiz night in there that's usually well supported and everyone takes their own food in although I think this isn't running again now until later in Jan.


----------



## husky (16/12/16)

Leyther said:


> Lots and lots
> 
> Bad Sheppard in Cheltenham does food and beer, small outdoor area if its a nice day, can get busy and a bit hipstery at times but nice.I reckon based on her criteria this would probably suit.
> 
> ...


Moon dog is the only one on that list I haven't been to. Web site is limited but says they do pizzas, any ideas what beers they have on tap?
Bad Sheppard = No hoppy beers currently
Boatrocker = No food
Mountain Goat = Banned after selling out........ Although I do still buy "The Naz" when available


----------



## Black n Tan (16/12/16)

I recently went to Stomping Ground in Collingwood and it is a great venue with good beer and food. Bad Shepherd is great also if you like BBQ.


----------



## Mardoo (16/12/16)

Second Stomping Ground. When I went to Red Hill last year I quite liked the food. Former chef, so I'm picky.


----------



## Motabika (16/12/16)

Mornington Pensinsula only do pizzas. Their IPA off tap is amazing though. 

Best food I had at any of the brewery's in Vic was at Bright. There food is first class.


----------



## timmi9191 (16/12/16)

Not breweries but..

fancy hanks, cookie and ale house project have great beers and super food


----------



## mofox1 (16/12/16)

Thumbs up for The Public Brewery - Cosy atmo (usually busy), good food, not too many taps but always rotating through nice beers. Decent range in bottles if you fancy something different.


----------



## JB (16/12/16)

Gday Husky,

Nearby to us you could head up to Oscar's in Belgrave, they're cool for you to bring in pizzas from shop couple of doors up.

There's a couple of new breweries FTG & Bayswater, I think? haven't been but heard some ok reviews, unsure on food, might be worth seeking out.

Also recommend Public brewery in Croydon. 

Red Hill had awesome food & awesome beer - plus winery & cheese place nearby.

Heard excellent reviews for Boatrocker & Bad Sheppard too.


----------



## Matplat (16/12/16)

At the same time as showing her how awesome brewerys are, I think you need to show your missus, that beer and pizza is pretty much the perfect combination.


----------



## micbrew (16/12/16)

Not zacley a brewery , but Oscars in Belgrave is very smooth and free entertainment chilled crowd as well ... Gets my vote every time


----------



## Lethaldog (16/12/16)

James sqires in dock lands is nice for a meal and good beer!


----------



## huez (16/12/16)

When i was in Melbourne at the start of the year i dragged my Mrs to Moon Dog and she loved it. Great beers and the pizza was really good to. Made in an old caravan out the front. Some of their beers can be a bit out there but most of them are well made.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (16/12/16)

That little brewery in ferntree gully have some lovely hoppy and some sour beers. 
Also arrange various boutique food vans on weekends etc. Really good fun actually.
Can also get take away growlers or byo growler to fill up


----------



## husky (16/12/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> That little brewery in ferntree gully have some lovely hoppy and some sour beers.
> Also arrange various boutique food vans on weekends etc. Really good fun actually.
> Can also get take away growlers or byo growler to fill up


Yeah have taken her there a few times as it's 5 mins down the road. Not much 'brewery' to look at though.
Thinking Moon Dog currently.


----------



## manticle (16/12/16)

Have you tried any moon dog beers?


----------



## husky (16/12/16)

manticle said:


> Have you tried any moon dog beers?


Only the odd one at festivals etc. From memory they're all a bit "out there".


----------



## manticle (16/12/16)

From memory, they're all a bit shit but they may have improved significantly from their days of passing off infected rubbish as 'experimental'.

I had them years ago so things may be better but you don't want to get stuck in a skunk factory on an occasion like this.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/12/16)

manticle said:


> From memory, they're all a bit shit but they may have improved significantly from their days of passing off infected rubbish as 'experimental'.
> 
> I had them years ago so things may be better but you don't want to get stuck in a skunk factory on an occasion like this.


Yep had some recently and no longer infected and not too bad.


----------



## manticle (16/12/16)

If I said you have a beautiful body, would you hold it against me? I am no longer infected


----------



## Ferg (16/12/16)

husky said:


> Moon dog is the only one on that list I haven't been to. Web site is limited but says they do pizzas, any ideas what beers they have on tap?
> Bad Sheppard = No hoppy beers currently
> Boatrocker = No food
> Mountain Goat = Banned after selling out........ Although I do still buy "The Naz" when available


Wolf of the Willows & Bad Sheppard are in the same place - plenty of hoppy beers between them I would have thought.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/12/16)

Heard good things about Stomping Ground.

Have had one Moon Dog beer, the Mack Daddy Dark Ale. Probably one of the worst beers I've ever had.


----------



## Leyther (16/12/16)

Moon dog is an awesome venue, beers are a bit left of centre but that may suit, options change reguarly, food is from the caravan outside so if she wants posh probably not the right place but it really is a 'interesting' place in a good way and if not to your liking mountain goat and lots of other decent pubs in the vacinity


----------



## manticle (16/12/16)

If their beers are well made and left of centre then they've come a long way and I'll have another crack.

Left of centre is the least of my worries* but I do really, really appreciate well made beer.

*most of my pleasure deviates from the centre.


----------



## Blind Dog (17/12/16)

manticle said:


> If their beers are well made and left of centre then they've come a long way and I'll have another crack.
> Left of centre is the least of my worries* but I do really, really appreciate well made beer.
> *most of my pleasure deviates from the centre.


Based on my recent experience you'll be sorely disappointed. Left of centre still means shit beer. Last visit I was asked to pay about $15 for a pint of Chernobyl tap water (it wasn't their name, they're Not quite ironic hipster enough, but thats what it looked like). I cant recall tasting a worse beer


----------



## Tahoose (17/12/16)

Stomping Ground is good, Bad Shepherd/Wolf is good.

Temple Brewery in Brunswick East is said to be a good setup (haven't been in so I don't know). Bonus about this one is literally within a 400m radius you have Alehouse project, B. East ( burgers) and two of the best wood fired pizza places going. Those being Woodstock and 400 Gradi.


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

Yeah temple was great last time I was there - decent food, good view of the brewery, tasty beer, lovely people.


----------



## Feldon (17/12/16)

manticle said:


> Yeah temple was great last time I was there - decent food, good view of the brewery, tasty beer, lovely people.


(OT) Do you know if Temple do growler fills?


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

I'm not sure, sorry. A couple of years since my last visit now but easy enough to find out.


----------



## Feldon (17/12/16)

manticle said:


> I'm not sure, sorry. A couple of years since my last visit now but easy enough to find out.


 Yeah, might give them a ring. Tried their Anytime Ale a few weeks ago and loved it. However, hard to find in bottlos. Their mid-stength Bicycle Ale being the more popular it seems. Thanks.


----------



## Barge (17/12/16)

manticle said:


> If I said you have a beautiful body, would you hold it against me? I am no longer infected


My nipples explode with delight!


----------



## Blind Dog (17/12/16)

Not a brewery, but meatmaiden usually have 6 craft beers on tap, and the food is great if American BBQ is your kind of thing.


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

Barge said:


> My nipples explode with delight!


Drop your panties Sir William, I cannot wait until lunchtime.


----------



## husky (17/12/16)

Thanks for the input people. To improve my chances of success i decided to diversify.
Started @ Dainton who had a few IPAs and some good pizza. Missus was happy and I like their beers so all good. 
Then went to boatrocker and had a few Ramjets and the missus also liked. Very friendly atmosphere with a few other families (we had the 3 month old). No shiny stainless to look at was the only down side.
Final stop was 2 Brothers. Missus was done with breweries so she dropped me and went to DFO 5 mins away, good plan! Not a fan of the beers here and theyre out of their IPA and DIPA so wasnt expecting much.
Missus fav was Boat rocker. Interestingly all three serve the same four pizzas on their menu. Great way to spend a day!


----------



## razz (17/12/16)

Braden, you have a serious stainless steel addiction. (not that there is anything wrong with the odd addiction!)


----------



## husky (17/12/16)

Yep


----------

